

Why Google Still Desperately Needs Firefox - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/92558-how-browsers-make-money-or-why-google-needs-firefox

======
ChrisArchitect
interesting. Not sure how serious the potential 'shift' to Bing would be, as I
think alot of Ffox users would still change it to Google as the default.

Do you think Microsoft Bing is actively courting Moz on this issue ahead of
the contract expiry?

~~~
ChrisArchitect
ohhh... that's what all the release cakes sent to the Mozilla HQ from the IE
team are for!

------
gubatron
Firefox's Mozilla Foundation is probably the most valuable non-profit in the
world right now.

Boy they have leverage.

